# I give up. what is this? Plant I.D.



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

this started growing in my emersed set up's. In both my emersed setup's. only within the dwarf hair grass Eleocharis parvula i think.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

wanted to say im pretty sure this was a hitch hiker on the grass. it seams to be growing at spots now away from the grass with out runners that i can see. i also dont see roots. this stuff is super tiny! i think its a moss but way nano size. i cant stress how small it is.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

no one? somebody? some one has seen this before right? come on im dieing here


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i realize now i didnt have anything to reference how small it is so here are some new pics


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW that is little! Could it be some type of moss?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

About the only thing I can tell is that it's a moss. Highly detailed, really sharp photos _might_ help, but consulting a bryologist is probably the best option. It's one thing to know what native stems and so on are, but with moss it's a whole new ball game.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes it is small, and yes it could be a moss, i have been unable to really see any roots and thats the only way i know to tell a moss. with out a microscope and a degree that is.

i put some in my pico this morning to see if its capable of growing submersed. maybe it only grows emerged and that is why know body seams to recognize it?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've no idea what it is but it looks cool. I hope it grows for you in your pico, but even if it doesn't it's great in your emersed setup.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Not sure if this is it, but it may be Plagiomnium affine.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

cah925 said:


> Not sure if this is it, but it may be Plagiomnium affine.


I wouldn't hazard a guess as to species, but Plagiomnium was my first thought too. I hope you can grow a lot of it - I think the vivarium folks might like to trade you lots of green for it.


----------

